# Cool enough in Ohio to smoke cheese again



## midtownbistro (Sep 15, 2012)

Fortunately, it is nice and cool at night to start smoking a little cheese...

Top shelf and bottom right:  provolone

Bottom middle:  cheddar

Bottom left:  mozzarella

The second pic is a commercial vacuum sealer.  Using a store-bought vacuum sealer for large amounts of sealing never worked for me nor was cost-effective because of the bag prices.  This machine is expensive but it uses commercial bags which are $35 for a thousand.













september cheese smoking.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


















vacmaster.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice looking machine, any of the finished product?  Also, check out :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110340/i-love-the-bags-from-vacum-sealers-unlimited-pics-included


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 15, 2012)

I love seeing a full smoker and WOW that is a FULL smoker!!!! Don't think I've ever seen that much cheese in one place before! Wal-Mart doesn't even have that much cheese!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking cheese smoke.  Now comes the big wait


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome!

Back in the cheese business.......


----------



## midtownbistro (Sep 15, 2012)

provolone1.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


















mozzarella1.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


















cheddar.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


















mozzarella.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


















provolone.JPG



__ midtownbistro
__ Sep 15, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

Smoked Cheese Heaven....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 15, 2012)

It's finally kinda cool here in the morning as well..  gonna try to do some cheese and hard boiled eggs bright and early in the morning..  yours looks really good


----------



## driedstick (Sep 20, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## venture (Sep 20, 2012)

Big batch!

I am sure it will be great.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## piaconis (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice job, fellow Buckeye!  I did my first foray into the world of smoked cheese this past weekend.  Can't wait to try it.


----------

